# Atwood get together set For Saturday 20th



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok Guys Thanks for the replies..Sounds like we have a few interested.

I know this date/times won't be good for everyone,but I got to set it sometime. Who knows if all goes well....Maybe another get together at a different Lake. 
Again This IS NOT a OGF sponsored event..No lights, NO bells, No whistles.. This a SIMPLE meet and greet put a face to the name,share a few stories type thang. Launch the boats and fish.. 

Saturday June 20th
West end ramp (dam end)
7am ..I plan on launching by 7:30ish 
Restricted lake 25hp or less

For those interested we could meet back at noon for late arrivals and show the morning catches or stories 

I be in a Green Ford f150/OGF sticker in window. I should there by 6:45..
Red Alumacraft/50hpYamaha , 9.9 white Johnson 

Whos in ????


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in!

tuscany pontoon with fishing seats on the front and a blue top...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I:LL show red ford blue white LOWE boat ,ogf stickers on boat . for those looking for a bait shop . POOLE:S bait and tackle on bed rock road great little shop owned by a little lady . I:LL ask them to open early . she always has for me . they don;t count the minnies and have a good choice of equipt. I:LL show early


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I should be there too. Black f-150 , White 15 1/2 ft Sea Nymph


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to come but I do not have a boat dose anyone have a open seat or 2 would love to bring my boy.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

ill be there...grey s10 with an aluminumum fisher boat.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good date for me mike..ill be there..hoping i can fix my trollin motor in time..buddy of mine sheered the pin out at berlin the other day when i went to get the truck and he was tryin to ramp it..regardless ill be there even if i gotta fish the bank, lookin forward to seeing all of ya.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would love to come, but I'm leaving for South Carolina the day before. Have fun and maybe I can make the next one!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

fixed the trollin motor..im on it. lookin forward to seeing a mess of nice fish at the ramp


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

As it tands right now...I am going to try and be there....noting's on the schedule as of right now. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys!!!

2001 Ford F-150 Suprecrew...blue...17' Lowe Bass Boat, green and creme color, 9.9 Johnson


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be there ! Hows the walleye fishing there ? I will be driving a black S/10 four by four & have a G3 Camo boat with a merc on it.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

dunno bout the walleye there.. but the saugeye fishin has been good to excellent this year..plenty are being caught..i expect to see a couple ogf members postin sum big saugeye pics in the near future.. see ya all there.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

You guys still in for this Saturday ???


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

im lookin forward to it..count me in. what time are we meetin down there again?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep yep...me and pops will be there looking for bass and maybe a few crappie.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if my schedule alows it i'll be there...likely have rattletraprex along also,be there by 7 if i can,fishing has been good for most lately...wont stay much past noon-that lake is a zoo on weekends and most dont have a clue to boating laws and safety!!

green 12'V with ogf decals on seats-red chevy 4x4


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Ok Guys Thanks for the replies..Sounds like we have a few interested.
> 
> I know this date/times won't be good for everyone,but I got to set it sometime. Who knows if all goes well....Maybe another get together at a different Lake.
> Again This IS NOT a OGF sponsored event..No lights, NO bells, No whistles.. This a SIMPLE meet and greet put a face to the name,share a few stories type thang. Launch the boats and fish..
> ...


ALL SET FOR SATURDAY....Hope you all can make it....


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it going to still be on if we have the T Storms they are calling for ? I dont mind rain ,but dont like T Storms ?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

To be honest i havn't looked at a report.. I WILL be there unless its a huge down pour with no ending in site..Lighting pending Lets hope the weather report changes by the weekend


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanted to join you all this Saturday but withheld as schedules change quick. 
Sure enough, the wife emails today and says she is going to a Howard Stern book signing this Saturday.
Doesn't look good right now but Saturday is my fishing day damnit!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

LEWZER , she says she;s going to a book thing??? tell her have a nice time dear ,


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I wanted to join you all this Saturday but withheld as schedules change quick.
> Sure enough, the wife emails today and says she is going to a Howard Stern book signing this Saturday.
> Doesn't look good right now but Saturday is my fishing day damnit!



Yeah i know about schedule changes..... Happends to me too...
My wife is a huge Stern Fan...
Wheres he signing at ?? I liked the guy when he had the TV program but have a hard time listening to him on the radio....Maybe it was the visual aids he brought in during the TV show


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

beagle, here in our area of ohio , the weatherman is right 50% of the time , the other 50%0 he;s almost right. I live in louisville .atwood is 20 mile south .it can pour fish and frogs here and be dry there . just gotta go with the flo.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes SHE's going. I told her our 4 yo daughter will have fun as I will be on the lake.
She emails back that Lily will have fun on the lake too (yes but not for 
12-14 hours).

The signing is in Chagrin Falls. It's not Howard, one of the losers (not lewzers) on his show. 
Hope to meet you all at the ramp. This is where mom and mom-in-law come in handy.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok . Ya I know that 50 % of the time with the weatherman ! I am just north of you there I am in Ravenna. It could be stormy here & nice down there too !


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My plans have just been wrenched...I'll have to catch you guys on the next one...enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm out too. Looks like I'll be headed for Berlin on Sunday.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

my grandpa owns a cottage there.I fly fish there for blue gills.





:hypnotized:fish hypnotiz me :]


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

beagle52 said:


> I will be there ! Hows the walleye fishing there ? I will be driving a black S/10 four by four & have a G3 Camo boat with a merc on it.


No walleye but some huge saugeye have been brought in this year.


----------



## Magic8Ball (May 1, 2009)

Atwood said:


> No walleye but some huge saugeye have been brought in this year.




Are the Big Saugeyes being caught in the Dam Basin still, in about 28 FOW ?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I still plan on going Saturday..Weather is a little IFFY (yeah thats a word),but I'll take my chances..I'll be at the west end by 6:45. Hope to see a few of ya


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will see you there . I got a map of the lake it looks pretty good down by the beach. Thats where I plan on starting in the morning so if you see a camo boat with a merc. on it give me a holler.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Ill be there in a 24ft pontoon party barge


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

ill be solo tomorrow maroon f150 w a cap on the back. gonna be there around 645 anyone know if lakeside has decent medium minnows? skyway carryouts have been small. thanks


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks hit or miss on the storms..Should be there between 6:45 7 green f150 red Alumacraft 50hp/9.9


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My son Nick and all his cousins are down there at the cottage for the weekend. If you see a kid casting a flyrod, that would be him.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems like the bad weather has moved out for a few days now, well they say until Thursday anyway?
Wonder how dark or stained the water is now ?


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

I caught a few.Not any size but, good lookin' fish.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nick The Stick said:


> I caught a few.Not any size but, good lookin' fish.


Hey Nick

That had to be some tuff fly rod fishing ..Very windly. Maybe in the coves it wasn't so bad ..Glad to hear you caught a few


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

good to see ya the guys that showed up at atwood on saturday, i must say the guys that did show up to fish that morning were diehards like myself, enjoyed fishin w mike and beagle52, didnt get a chance to make a run down to the red can to holla at wickford, but i heard he was out there..i was too occupied lookin for the chic in the white sundress that was completely soaked~! lol ended up finding a big school of whitebass where everyone icefishes. they were jumpin outa the water chasin shad. caught fish for it seemed 20 or so minutes. they ruined my crankbait used to be chrome and black now its just white and a lil chrome n black lol. got 4 or 5 lil eyes off the humps by the cemetary..a small perch, went to the hump by the beach and picked up a couple whitebass as well. that was it..had a good time tho hope to do it again.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Well we had few OGFers that made it out. I was running a little late. Past the east Marina at 6:50a Not a trailer in the lot..Got to the West by 7am Think there was two trailers there and one was leaving.
One Was ''Beagle52'' and his site stalking buddy (sorry don't remember your name) You could join and that could be you new name SITE STALKER 

Anyway Great meeting you both and sharing some stories as we waited out those clouds. We got on the water around7:45/8 Since this was Beagles first trip to Atwood I took him to my first spot. Although he a good game plan for a firstimer to the lake. Maybe i should have followed him..

We picked up a few hammerhandles and some perch.Then i seen a familiar face approaching ..Its was OGF member ''Wickford''..I met Jeff about 3yrs ago from this site..Since then we have met up a quite few times and wet a line together ..Always fun to hang with ya Jeff..That was a close call at the parking lot....

Headed East when the ONDR survey boat stopped us..Asked the normal questions What fish we go after, bait being used ,our catch rate , how offend we fish Atwood etc. Great Guy and very friendly. So i decided to ask a few ..Turns out Atwoods is have a Record year for eyes. He has been taking numbers since April and will finish in Aug ..Biggest eye to date 9lber..Lots of eyes in the 19/22 range..Few 5/6lbers..All those fish he saw.. He was about to check back at the East Marina about a 10plus fish being checked in the Day before ..Wish i would have spent more time here this year. Sure i asked and few more questions


Another boat came by It Was OGF member ''Freakofnature'' ..Glad you pulled up..Wish we could have talked more .That storm came in quick..Man that was the hardest down pour i was ever in..I was just waiting for it to hail.. At least we got to meet.

I was fishing with my friend and fishing partner ''Benderdude'' (he posted one time following up on my posting of his Milton Muskie LOL )..Will get him to post more..The guys a dog lover and has 2 Labs ..Well his oldest at 13 (Maggie)and hasn't been doing well lately..His Wife called around 10:30 and said Maggie hasn't eaten ,drank and wasn;t getting up.. With that being said we pulled the lines in and headed home..These are his kids ..


So i never got the chance to check back with you guys ....

Did you guys tuff out the storm ? We got soaked on the way back in .
Any Fish caught , Fish stories ?

We will have to do this again soon. Wickford has a grill on the back of his pontoon...Maybe we can talk him in to firing it up...LOL.....I know OGF is trying to plan a member appreciation get together in Aug. at Mosquito Keep a eye on the lounge page. I have never made one but heard there are a hoot.

Great meeting a few new members and hope to see you all again.If you see me on the Water..Swing by and say HEY .


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> Seems like the bad weather has moved out for a few days now, well they say until Thursday anyway?
> Wonder how dark or stained the water is now ?


East end toward Delroy was muddy The farther West you go the better That is normal for Atwood.Didn't think i have every seen the West end (muddy)dirty.The East will clear up by then if it don't rain before Thursday ..


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it was good meeting you guys too! We got a few throw back saugeyes,white bass ,crappie & a channel cat. But with the weather conditions it wasnt a bad day fishing other then windy & wet. Real nice lake .


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

If there is ever another one of these at Atwood I will be sure to make it.
I was up early that morning and was going to show up but the weather kept me at home 
Sounds like it is only a matter of time before one of you guys hook a big Saugeye at Atwood, the "Eyes" have been in Atwood for over 25 years haven't they ?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Headed East when the ONDR survey boat stopped us..Asked the normal questions What fish we go after, bait being used ,our catch rate , how offend we fish Atwood etc. Great Guy and very friendly. So i decided to ask a few ..Turns out Atwoods is have a Record year for eyes. He has been taking numbers since April and will finish in Aug ..Biggest eye to date 9lber..Lots of eyes in the 19/22 range..Few 5/6lbers..All those fish he saw.. *He was about to check back at the East Marina about a 10plus fish being checked in the Day before* ..Wish i would have spent more time here this year. Sure i asked and few more questions



I wonder if the 10 Lb'er turned out to be real ? 
I think I would have to get a 10 Lb'er mounted and slapped on the wall above my desk


----------

